# Vanilla R im RM6?



## heavystephan (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo allerseits!

wollt mal fragen, ob ihr wisst, ob der Vanilla R ProPedal 07 mit Ausgleichsbehälter ins RM6 passt?? Ich hab da bedenken, ob nicht der Ausgleichsbehälter an der Sattelstütze anstößt...vielleicht wisst ihr da ja genaueres...
Danke schonmal!!!!


----------



## Jendo (14. Dezember 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob der neue Vanilla R da passt, auf jedenfall waren doch schon oft Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter an RM6 Bikes verbaut. Ich denke nicht, das der Vanilla großartige Änderung im Design und Ausmessungen hat, das er nicht ins Bike passt.
mfg Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heavystephan (14. Dezember 2006)

Super!!

Dann werd ich mir den wohl gleich ma bestellen ...nochmal danke!!!


----------



## Jendo (14. Dezember 2006)

wenn du den Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer nach unten am Hauptrahmen drehst, sollte eigentlich alles passen


----------

